# correct name for this grass



## jamesntexas (Mar 7, 2012)

There is a grass down here that all my life ive heard it called sourgrass. It will grow best wherever there is plenty of moisture. Often around walls, equptment etc...but it will also do very well in field that had a little tillage going on at certain time sof the year.Primararily in the fall when we get some rain. It will grow extremly quick. Generally a light green color and gets about 2 ft tall at the biggest. Generally much smaller. Will seed at about most any height. It actually looks like a crab grass i suppose but everyone i have ever known always referred to as sour grass.----So, does anyone know what im talking about? If so know where i could find seed?


----------



## rajela (Feb 15, 2014)

Got a picture????


----------



## jamesntexas (Mar 7, 2012)

No i dont. Its not really growing right now. Maybe a little sprouting out but nothing worth getting a picture of..just green stubble if even that.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

I think it is crabgrass.

Regards, Mike


----------

